# Post A Picture Of Your Garage



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

OK, I got here a little late...


----------



## SNABERO (Sep 27, 2006)

im homeless, no garage.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> RV garage in the backyard (36ft x 28ft x 22 ft, 20ftx14ft door)


did u build that yourself?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> did u build that yourself?


Yes. I did. Took me 10 years.


----------



## ThreeThirtyEye (Aug 16, 2006)

Dark BMW said:


> here's my neighbor...


Since you neighbor's garage looks so tight, where does he store his drugs?  They're probably still growing.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Bimmer looks good as ever Dave :thumbup: Nice garage, what kind of floor is that?


Dave 330i said:


> OK, I got here a little late...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> Bimmer looks good as ever Dave :thumbup: Nice garage, what kind of floor is that?


I went down to Home Depot and picked up some vinyl flooring ($250). I used adhesive to bond down the leading edge at the front of the garage, but I did not bond down the other edges. I used clear tape along the other joint lines, but the edges are beginning to lift up. The floor is so much easier to clean now.


----------



## indyzhp (Mar 29, 2004)

SNABERO said:


> im homeless, no garage.


Off topic, but those CH's look great on your car!


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

My garage and my Garage-Tech Web page on painting your garage floor:


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Very nice. I might have to do that.


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

It looks like the garage of the Anal Retentive Chef of Saturday Night Live fame (Phil Hartman)


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Here's a shot from earlier tonight; I think I'll reshoot this one at a higher resolution:










And some random views...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, Randy Forbes - Your garage is the size of a House....

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Bisan (Jan 12, 2007)

Before garage was cleaned spent an entire weekend organizing it.... look great now!

M roadsters my cuzins!










Back in the day M3 was in the shop for a couple of weeks, loved riding at the time!


----------



## Bisan (Jan 12, 2007)

dencoop said:


> Wow, Randy Forbes - Your garage is the size of a House....
> 
> Nice:thumbup:


Wish mine was that big, I'd have more cars


----------



## Randy Forbes (Apr 1, 2002)

Bisan said:


> Wish mine was that big, I'd have more cars


I _used_ to have a 40 x 60 shop bldg; I could get 15 or 20 cars in it... :yikes:

This one is 836 sq ft.

The blue Coupe, black Coupe and silver Rdstr aren't mine, I'm just doing a differential mount upgrade on them (the blue Coupe received a Eurosport twinscrew supercharger). My cars (plus an X5 4.4) are shown in my signature. So even with this garage, my black Rdstr is outside when I work on somebody's car. When I have two cars, like now, the gray Rdstr gets stashed in the garage of a former neighbor about 3 miles away.

Thousands more pictures are at: www.rfdm.com/gallery


----------



## ian ashton (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is one during the assembly of my '88 CRX. Its a lot cleaner now, and there is a 3rd car in the back, gotta love Honda's! (I can easily fit 3 cars in my 24 x 24 garage)










I am planning to drywall/insulate and do something to the floor this spring. I've also upgraded all the lights.

I'm also looking to get a BMW to put in above garage, hehe...


----------

